# Does Pigeon Poop smell?



## animalprint (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello, I'm sure this might be dumb question for most of you but I am thinking of adopting a pet pigeon. They sound so wonderful!
I have had birds in the past and also keep chickens - my question is: does pigeon poop smell like Chicken poop (which is not good)  or like parrot droppings that are reletively odor free.
I want to keep my possible new bird indoors so I have to ask.
thanks for the help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have noticed they don't really have a "stinky" odor....unless they are the "mother loads", (when the hen gets off the nest  ), which aren't really stinky. 

But they may "stink" if the bird is sick.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with Treesa, I really don't think my MP's poo smells.

I think if not cleaned daily then, yes of course an odor would build up. My MP is a indoor bird. Its cage is cleaned daily while it is out of the cage.

It probably also depends on what you feed them. The same way it works with parrots and other birds.
-hilly


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Only if you dony clean it very often.

I have had pigeons indoors and they never smelled.


----------

